# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Wind: Δωρεάν 5G wifi hotspots στην Πάρο

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Αθήνα, 27 Ιουλίου 2021. Εμπειρία 5G ταχυτήτων δωρεάν θα έχουν οι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι αλλά και οι επισκέπτες της Πάρου, καθώς η WIND Ελλάς δημιούργησε 5G wifi hotspots σε διάφορα σημεία του νησιού.

Η Πάρος αποτελεί εδώ και καιρό προορισμό με υποδομές τηλεπικοινωνιακών δικτύων νέας γενιάς και υπερυψηλών ταχυτήτων WIND 5G, καθιστώντας το νησί ιδανικό προορισμό για δουλειά, διασκέδαση, διακοπές.  

Η WIND, μέσω του δικτύου 5G και της δημιουργίας των δωρεάν wifi hot spots, στηρίζει τον ψηφιακό μετασχηματισμό του νησιού, αναβαθμίζει την εμπειρία των επισκεπτών του και δίνει νέες δυνατότητες στις επιχειρήσεις  με υψηλές ταχύτητες που φτάνουν ακόμα και το ~1 Gbps και με εξαιρετική ποιότητα δικτύου. 
«Παραδοσιακά η Πάρος αποτελεί έναν δημοφιλή προορισμό τόσο για τους  Έλληνες όσο και για  τους ξένους επισκέπτες που επιθυμούν να είναι συνεχώς συνδεδεμένοι σε γρήγορα και αξιόπιστα δίκτυα. Από φέτος η Πάρος γίνεται και ένας προορισμός με ψηφιακές υποδομές υπερυψηλών ταχυτήτων μέσω του WIND 5G και των δωρεάν wifi hot spots. Η συνδεσιμότητα και ο ψηφιακός μετασχηματισμός είναι βασική μας προτεραιότητα μιας και δίνουν  στο νησί μας ένα ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα. Ιδίως φέτος, που αγωνιζόμαστε για την επανάκαμψη του τουρισμού, τα δίκτυα νέας γενιάς θα είναι πολύτιμος σύμμαχός μας.», δήλωσε ο Δήμαρχος Πάρου κος Μάρκος Κωβαίος.  

Η WIND εξελίσσει διαρκώς το δίκτυο και τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες της, με σκοπό όλοι οι συνδρομητές της όπου κι αν βρίσκονται να μην χάνουν λεπτό τη συνδεσιμότητά τους. 

«Τα δωρεάν 5G wifi hotspots που εγκαταστήσαμε στην Πάρο ενισχύουν τις ψηφιακές δεξιότητες του νησιού και συμβάλουν σημαντικά στην αναβάθμιση του τουριστικού προϊόντος. Στόχος μας είναι μέσα από τα δίκτυα νέας γενιάς της WIND, τα προϊόντα τελευταίας τεχνολογίας, το απεριόριστο internet και τις ασύλληπτες ταχύτητες που συνοδεύουν το 5G, να δώσουμε νέες δυνατότητες στις επιχειρήσεις, στους μόνιμους κατοίκους και στους επισκέπτες του νησιού. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο συνδράμουμε στην ενίσχυση της μετάβασης στη νέα ψηφιακή εποχή», δήλωσε ο Μιχάλης Αναγνωστάκος, Γενικός Διευθυντής Καταναλωτικού Μάρκετινγκ της WIND Ελλάς

----------

